
Developers share their most memorable dirty coding tricks - itscompiling
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/310570/Developers_share_their_most_memorable_dirty_coding_tricks.php
======
xaedes
As a student team we made an autonomous racing car in scale 1:10 for a
competition (Carolo-Cup). During the controller tuning we observed that the
car would cut corners and therefore leave the track, which would of course
lose us points in the competition. So we simply increased the speed until the
car drifted enough due to inertia to get it back in track. In the end we could
only drive properly at full speed.

------
JoeAltmaier
Not a game, but:

Intel Basic compiler (there used to be such things) got returned from QA,
because it didn't meet the 600-lines-per-second spec. It was 10% too slow.
This was the age of 8086 processors (no, not Pentium, the original 8086).

So the Engineer changed the 'lines per second' print at the end of compilation
to add 10% to what it printed. Problem solved! Passed QA.

